# 2004 Sentra 1.8



## Sentra2004Owner (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a 2004 Sentra that isn't cooperating. Over the past few months it has been harder and harder to start. About a week ago, it quit starting completely so I had it towed to a local auto shop. The guys said that all they did was charge the battery and it started right up--they couldn't find anything else wrong with the car. When I picked the car up that day, it started right up. The next day it got more difficult to start the car but it was still starting. We took the it on a 500-mile round-trip weekend vacation and it did fine(though it still wasn't starting immediately). The day after we got back it quit starting again and hasn't started since (4 days now). I changed the air filter and PVC valve and also checked the battery. I was told to check the IAC valve and the ignition coil as well and I plan on looking into that tomorrow, but I was hoping I could get some advice from someone here.

Here is the status as best as I can describe:

82,000 miles
Car turns over but will not start
It has never died while running
Full tank of gas
Battery - OK (checked by local auto shop and myself)
Fuel Pressure - OK (checked by local auto shop)
Computer not reporting errors (checked by local auto shop)
PCV Valve - New (changed today)
Air Filter - New (changed today)

The local auto shop, which has a very good reputation, told me "if there is a problem, will have to get worse" before they can help me. I'm terrified that this will be some kind of electrical problem (broken wire, etc.) because I've heard that it is the hardest to troubleshoot. 

Thanks in advance for any direction anyone can offer.


----------



## dickbarnet (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi ,where is the pcv valve located?? Thanks..


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

dickbarnet said:


> Hi ,where is the pcv valve located?? Thanks..


It's to the right of the oil filler cap.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Could be fuel pump issue. Search out TSBs for 2004 Sentra or B15 fuel pump.


----------



## dickbarnet (Nov 28, 2009)

*none*

thank you very much..faja..I have only 39000 miles or 65000km but i don t take chance. sometimes the idle it s not stable.It s better prevention..lol


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would check into the cam/crank sensors..... sound like they might be going out on you


----------



## ClassicStyle (Dec 3, 2009)

Any resolution to this? I have an 02 XE, and mine has started doing the same thing. I just finished pulling the fuel pump, and everything seems OK with it. I'm able to get the car started, but it takes about 5-10 seconds of cranking to to get going, and it's a pretty rough idle for another 5-10 seconds before it mostly smooths out.

Is there any history of these engines burning valves? My sentra's at 140K mi.

Is it possible this is brought on by a leaking injector? After it starts, the tailpipe has a very strong gasoline odor.

Thanks!


----------

